# What do you do with the POOP?



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Gah! I have yet to figure out a good disposal method for all the dog poop in my yard. The yard is all landscaped so there is no where to put it out there. My trash cans are in the garage, so I can't put it in there because it stinks up the whole garage and there is nowhere for those cans to go outside. I have been scooping it daily and putting it in plastic grocery sacks that I tie shut and throw in a small bucket on the side of my house where it's not visible in the backyard and then emptying that on trash day, but I don't think that is the best solution as you can still smell it if you happen to go through the back gate. I feel like I can't escape the poop!

So my question to all of you is - what do you do with the all the POOP?

I envy all of you that live in the country on big lots...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My trash cans are on the side of the house. You could always get one of those poop scoop companies to come and scoop and take it away...


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Gah! I have yet to figure out a good disposal method for all the dog poop in my yard. The yard is all landscaped so there is no where to put it out there. My trash cans are in the garage, so I can't put it in there because it stinks up the whole garage and there is nowhere for those cans to go outside. I have been scooping it daily and putting it in plastic grocery sacks that I tie shut and throw in a small bucket on the side of my house where it's not visible in the backyard and then emptying that on trash day, but I don't think that is the best solution as you can still smell it if you happen to go through the back gate. I feel like I can't escape the poop!
> 
> So my question to all of you is - what do you do with the all the POOP?
> 
> I envy all of you that live in the country on big lots...


That's funny because you do exactly what I do!!! I do try and do that the day before the trash comes once a week though!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Drs Foster and Smith have this gadget that you bury in your lawn for waste disposal.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/pet_supplies.cfm?c=3307+18


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I have an air tight container that we put it into everyday and then get rid of it with the garbage.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I have an outhouse in my backyard, leftover from the pioneer days : I just throw it all down there. I've been doing that for a couple of years now. Seems to be working okay!!


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

I use an empty cat litter container with the air tight lid. Then on garbage day I throw the bag that I have placed in the container and toss it in the can.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I have my trash cans on the other side of my house.....next to my neighbors that I don't like......so, I can careless if it stinks.....LOL. At least it is not on the otherside by my bedroom window. <VBG>. I use the plastic bags and then place them in the trash can......every day. Then the trash pickup is once a week.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin mainly poops on our walks, so I just leave it in other people's yards to clean up. 

Kidding!  Our small city (really a neighborhood) has poop stations pretty much everywhere you walk your dogs so luckily we haven't had to deal with the waste issue much. When Merlin does go at home, he goes up in the back of the yard in the ivy.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Fertilizer!
Monomer had an idea a couple years ago that I still use today. I buried a 5 gallon bucket in the corner of the yard with about 6" of clearance around the bucket. Filled that in with pea gravel, and fill the bucket with water. Then dump the poop in the bucket, add some Rid-X every other week or so, cover it with an old garbage can lid, and you've got yourself one of those Foster and Smith things. I have an eave spout drain into mine to flush it out whenever it rains, but you can flush it out w/ the garden hose every month or so.

So back to the fertilizer, I was just sitting here yesterday thinking about this and came up with an idea. We have a rain collection barrel on the back of our garage by my vegetable garden, and I'm going to add an overflow barrel to it for the poop, and do the same thing with Rid-X to make an easy way to get some nice liquid fertilizer for our vegetables & flowers.
Here is a quick and dirty AutoCAD sketch- 
What do you guys think? It might not be a good idea if you have a neighborhood association.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We're in an apartment complex so it gets bagged and tossed in the dumpster as it happens.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Gah! I have yet to figure out a good disposal method for all the dog poop in my yard. The yard is all landscaped so there is no where to put it out there. My trash cans are in the garage, so I can't put it in there because it stinks up the whole garage and there is nowhere for those cans to go outside. I have been scooping it daily and putting it in plastic grocery sacks that I tie shut and throw in a small bucket on the side of my house where it's not visible in the backyard and then emptying that on trash day, but I don't think that is the best solution as you can still smell it if you happen to go through the back gate. I feel like I can't escape the poop!
> 
> So my question to all of you is - what do you do with the all the POOP?
> 
> I envy all of you that live in the country on big lots...


I do the same thing...LOL, it goes in the trash


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

poop water is not safe garden fertilizer - unless your pup is a total vegetarian
waaay too much nitrogen and transmission of round worms is definately possible......


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

The bucket in the ground sounds interesting Ty but I'm not sure I understand just what happens. You fill the bucket with water, and throw the poop in then cover the bucket? What happens to what is inside? Does it drain somehow and that's the purpose of the gravel?

And a couple of questions. What is pea gravel? Pea-sized rocks? And what is the Rid-X? I'm not sure we have that here in Canada but I could find an alternative I'm sure. It sounds like some kind of enzyme breaking thing.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

We have "Doody Calls" come twice a week - they clean up all the poop and dispose of it. It's the best!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

We pick ours up with plastic grocery/veggie/bread bags, tie them up and drop them in the garbage can. The can is in the garage and we've never noticed any smell.

In the nice weather, we pick up immediately after she's made the 'deposit'.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

ty823 said:


> Fertilizer!
> Monomer had an idea a couple years ago that I still use today. I buried a 5 gallon bucket in the corner of the yard with about 6" of clearance around the bucket. Filled that in with pea gravel, and fill the bucket with water. Then dump the poop in the bucket, add some Rid-X every other week or so, cover it with an old garbage can lid, and you've got yourself one of those Foster and Smith things. I have an eave spout drain into mine to flush it out whenever it rains, but you can flush it out w/ the garden hose every month or so.
> 
> So back to the fertilizer, I was just sitting here yesterday thinking about this and came up with an idea. We have a rain collection barrel on the back of our garage by my vegetable garden, and I'm going to add an overflow barrel to it for the poop, and do the same thing with Rid-X to make an easy way to get some nice liquid fertilizer for our vegetables & flowers.
> ...


http://www.extension.umn.edu/projects/yardandgarden/ygbriefs/h238manure-dog-cat.html


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

we live in a very dog friendly condo complex. there are these plastic bag dispensers (scented little blue baggies) every few yards, so i use those to scoop the poop right after the deed is done. and our community trash can is close enough to my unit to be convenient, but far enough so i can escape any smells.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> We have "Doody Calls" come twice a week - they clean up all the poop and dispose of it. It's the best!


About how much does something like that cost?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> About how much does something like that cost?


It's about $170/month for us, but we have a lot more dogs than most people. They charge according to the number of dogs. The guy who comes to our house is wonderful! He is a true dog lover and always works in some playtime with the dogs - they literally go BANANAS when he comes. I can't keep them in the house when he's here.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

I am going to start putting it in all the holes that Lucie and Coach have dug in the yard. I never had diggers until now :uhoh:


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> http://www.extension.umn.edu/projects/yardandgarden/ygbriefs/h238manure-dog-cat.html



well alrighty then!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

ty823 said:


> well alrighty then!


I once heard an interview on the radio with a guy who exclusively fertilized his gardens with his family's, ummm...._waste. :yuck::yuck::yuck: _They ate what they grew.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Carraig said:


> The bucket in the ground sounds interesting Ty but I'm not sure I understand just what happens. You fill the bucket with water, and throw the poop in then cover the bucket? What happens to what is inside? Does it drain somehow and that's the purpose of the gravel?
> 
> And a couple of questions. What is pea gravel? Pea-sized rocks? And what is the Rid-X? I'm not sure we have that here in Canada but I could find an alternative I'm sure. It sounds like some kind of enzyme breaking thing.


Yes, Rid-X is a powder made up of enzymes and bacteria that "eats up" waste. People use it in their septic systems I guess. 
Once the poop is liquified, you just dump in bucket of water or run the hose into the bucket and let it overflow into the gravel surrounding the bucket and it seeps into the ground. Its worked pretty well, but after a couple years, the gravel doesn't let the water through and you have to dig a new hole w/ fresh gravel.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I once heard an interview on the radio with a guy who exclusively fertilized his gardens with his family's, ummm...._waste. :yuck::yuck::yuck: _They ate what they grew.


Well, if your never actually handling it and wash everything well...... yeah no, thats pretty nasty. :no:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> We pick ours up with plastic grocery/veggie/bread bags, tie them up and drop them in the garbage can. The can is in the garage and we've never noticed any smell.
> 
> In the nice weather, we pick up immediately after she's made the 'deposit'.


Maybe it's the warm temps here in CA or the loose fitting flip tops on the city trash cans, but even after one day of poop tied tightly in plastic grocery sacks in the trash cans in the garage one could expire from the noxious fumes. I tried it on Friday as part of my pursuit of the perfect disposal method and had to wheel the can out in front of the garage on Saturday because of the smell. My homeowner's association was thrilled with that as trash day wasn't until Monday. :no: Power-hungry jackals!

I've thought about a pooper scooper service, but Fergus eats anything left lying around for more than a few hours. Now I'm searching for the perfect mini trash can with a tight lid for outside to replace my bucket. The things we do for the kids...


----------



## TrinitieK (Mar 23, 2008)

I bag it up and throw it in our trash can. right now I have a bag on the deck full of poop.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

We use two bags. The first bag is a ZipLoc freezer bag, gallon size. we turn it inside out to pick the stuff up, then turn it right side out, zip it up and put it into a plastic grocery bag, which I call the vanity bag. The whole thing goes into a large black garbage bag inside a garbage can especially earmarked for dog droppings. Nothing smells. It gets very hot here in the summer and those are the day we just let a backyard dropping petrify before picking it up. So much neater, you know!


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a seperate can for dog poopies (a short plastic rubbermaid yard kind), with a black trashbag and tight lid. I usually twist the black trash back closed and stuff it down in the can then put the lid on, it doesnt smell until you open it, then you better hope yer upwind cos its like it bakes in there and what comes out is an entity all its own! I do the duty daily but at night it seems to smell less and I leave the can outside.


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Ugh... this question just reminded me that I have to go rake up an entire 5 month's worth of doggy doo-doo in the back yard. Spring has sprung... *sighs*

Otherwise, It get's raked up in the summer time, disposed of in big bags-- this happens weekly. If he goes during a walk, it's bagged and thrown into the nearest garbage.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

We pick up as she goes...it gets put in a bag and then in the garbage can. No smell in the winter -- when it warms up, it gets double bagged. Our garbage can is kept in the backyard near the fence. Neighbor on other side has a dog who poops near the fence under the lilac hedge, it rarely gets picked up. So, if it stinks it's only fair.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Drs Foster and Smith have this gadget that you bury in your lawn for waste disposal.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/pet_supplies.cfm?c=3307+18


 
I don't think they all work that great..........it depends also on your soil. Clay, sand and ect........ for me I rather just dump it in the trash can and get rid of it.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I do not have to do anything with it. My Hogan will eat it all........:yuck:

Since my Hogan is a poop eater I try and scoop it up several times a day when I see it. Some of it I dispose of in trash using a plastic grocery bag to put it in first. Other times I will put some out in my front yard just to add some natural fertilizer out there.


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam (Apr 9, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> Gah
> So my question to all of you is - what do you do with the all the POOP?
> 
> I envy all of you that live in the country on big lots...


 
I have a similiar situation... I got this idea from one of my many married friends with babies.....

I bought one of those diaper disposal cans and keep it in the garage with my regular trash cans...I pick up poop with plastic bags, seal them, and drop them in. 

Dont notice the smell in the garage as these cans are meant to keep diapers! 

Seems to work well for me.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I have the Doggie Dooley


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

My wife bought the doggie dooley - I just need to borrow a post-hole digger to install it. But essentially it is just a foot operated lid you bury in the ground over a 4' deep hole. You toss the poop in, and every week add some bacteria and flush with water. Essentially a mini-septic system. Should work fine so long as your soil percs. I'll let you know hoe it works out.

Til then, we just have a black plastic pot we dump the poop in after picking it up with 2 small shovels, and on garbage day I dump it into a bag and put it in the can. Our old dog never ate poop, so we just stuck it in an unobtrusive but easy to reach area of the yard. Clover ate some poop early on, so we have the can just on the other side of our gate, outside of the yard. Can just reach over the fence and drop the poop in.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Dinsdale said:


> My wife bought the doggie dooley - I just need to borrow a post-hole digger to install it. But essentially it is just a foot operated lid you bury in the ground over a 4' deep hole. You toss the poop in, and every week add some bacteria and flush with water. Essentially a mini-septic system. Should work fine so long as your soil percs. I'll let you know hoe it works out.
> 
> Til then, we just have a black plastic pot we dump the poop in after picking it up with 2 small shovels, and on garbage day I dump it into a bag and put it in the can. Our old dog never ate poop, so we just stuck it in an unobtrusive but easy to reach area of the yard. Clover ate some poop early on, so we have the can just on the other side of our gate, outside of the yard. Can just reach over the fence and drop the poop in.


I just pulled up my Dooley and I think it still has the poop in it that I added 2 years ago:doh:. I had NO luck with it at all. It couldn't handle one, let alone 2 dogs poopoo. Doesn't work when temps are below 45 degrees, my soil is clay, (I surrounded mine with sand) and the pups figured out how to open it! 
I wiil now put my poopoo collection in an old burnt down house foundation near my house (and lime it every few weeks, dogs can't get to it) and hopefully the **** groundhog that lives in there and eats my garden will move out once the poop reaches critical mass:


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

GoldenSmile said:


> Ugh... this question just reminded me that I have to go rake up an entire 5 month's worth of doggy doo-doo in the back yard. Spring has sprung... *sighs*
> 
> Otherwise, It get's raked up in the summer time, disposed of in big bags-- this happens weekly. If he goes during a walk, it's bagged and thrown into the nearest garbage.


 
I recently finished my "after winter doo doo clean up".:yuck: It took me 3 days.:uhoh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> It's about $170/month for us, but we have a lot more dogs than most people. They charge according to the number of dogs. The guy who comes to our house is wonderful! He is a true dog lover and always works in some playtime with the dogs - they literally go BANANAS when he comes. I can't keep them in the house when he's here.


Thanks! That is definitely worth it with all the dogs you have!


----------



## prof.conti.student (Apr 10, 2008)

Train him to go in the neighbors lawn, lol


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

About once a week I'd pick it up and put it in a grocery bag and toss it in the garbage that sits by our back fence. I hardly did it all winter. God was that nasty come springtime!!!!!! In the summer I walk him more to poop so I pick it up and toss it in a public can downtown so he doesn't poop in my yard all summer. Hee hee...


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

We have the big ziplock bags, we turn them inside out to pick up the poop and then pull the top over and zip them, put them in then trash outside, we buy the generic brand. You can smell it when you open the lid but that is all. In the summer you kind of smell a stinky smell when you hang out by the garbage cans, but not super oderous.


----------



## zoey's mom (Mar 23, 2008)

We use plastic garbage bags to pick up and then toss those into an old sealed bucket until trash day!! And I try to wash the bucket with lysol every two weeks.


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*What to do with the poop*

I collect Kelso's poop as soon as he deposits it, in a grocery store plastic bag and then put it in the garbage.

Pauline just suggested that if we lived in a regular house instead of an rv she would just bring it in and flush it down the toilet. Realy complicated.
I never would of thought of that.


----------



## rosie (Mar 18, 2010)

*Pooper Scooper ideas*

It is never the nicest thing but it needs to be done! Best way to dispose of it is in a biodegradable poop bag in the trash. You can compost them but it involves digging a big whole and you have to be careful it is not close to any vegetables as the waste can be toxic.

Definitely get yourself a professional pooper scooper for the back yard and a portable dog poop bag holder for out on walkies. I have just been introduced to a this pooper scooper made by Dicky Bag[/URL] by a friend of mine and it works a treat. I barely notice I am carrying it and the best thing is I leave it by the front door next to the lead and then I am never caught short without a bag when we are out walking. I also take some wet wipes to clean my hands, not that I actually ever touch the poop but it feels better!
:wavey:


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I put some of it in the holes that Max digs. It keeps them from digging there again. Unfortunately, he just chooses another spot. I think the grass that will grow there will be a bit greener thanks to the fertilizer!!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I use an air tight tidy cat's container. Works great! Hubby throws it away when it gets full. I have to hold my breath every time I open it up. I clean the yard every day.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I have an outhouse in my backyard, leftover from the pioneer days : I just throw it all down there. I've been doing that for a couple of years now. Seems to be working okay!!


in my mother earth days we had an outhouse & used lime (?) in it -- I got sooo many compliments on my non-smelly outhouse...wonder if a bit of that would work in your poop bucket? I think it was to enhance decomposing


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

just another thought for all - bring it in the house and flush it down your toilet. no stinking up the garage and no using all those plastic bags that way.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

At the Cape we use a trash can with a foot control to open the top with a garbage bag. Works well accept for the flies (maggots :yuck::yuck. So we will use either lime or clumping kitty litter after each deposit to keep the odor and flys under control.

At home I fling it over the back fence (woods) it keeps the deer away.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Josh & Bam Bam said:


> I bought one of those diaper disposal cans and keep it in the garage with my regular trash cans...I pick up poop with plastic bags, seal them, and drop them in.
> 
> Dont notice the smell in the garage as these cans are meant to keep diapers!
> 
> Seems to work well for me.


We did the same thing -- bought a Diaper Genie. These things are great! We keep it on our patio, right by the back door, and there's no smell from it at all. They have the bag/liner refill things that makes it real convenient to empty, too. 
I just pick up the poop with a bag, tie it up and throw it in the diaper genie. When it's full, you just pull out the bag, tie it up and throw it in the trash.


----------



## Echo (Mar 18, 2010)

Merlins mom said:


> Merlin mainly poops on our walks, so I just leave it in other people's yards to clean up.
> 
> Kidding!  Our small city (really a neighborhood) has poop stations pretty much everywhere you walk your dogs so luckily we haven't had to deal with the waste issue much. When Merlin does go at home, he goes up in the back of the yard in the ivy.


Haha, my mouth dropped when I read the first part! The neighborhood I live in has the same thing with the poop stations, never had to worry about waste issue either!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My parents live in a neighborhood but their house backs up to the woods. They're really lucky because they collect the poop in a bucket and just toss it in the woods. When we get our puppy, we luckily also have some woods behind us for a poop pile. During walks, etc- we have an airtight bucket to put it in.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a special dog poop container with a lid that's out by Ranger's favorite place to poop. I try to empty it once a week so it's not too heavy for the garbage guys (or too smelly) but I missed the last THREE weeks. So I can barely lift the bag now and it stinks. I've been trying to think who I can coerce into emptying the stinky bag...

Also, I've tipped the garbage guys a few times and gave them some beer for Christmas because they have to handle garbage bags full of dog poop. Now even if I forget to put out the garbage on garbage day, the guys still grab them for me. AND they put back my garbage cans nicely instead of letting them roll all over the alley or left flipped upside down.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh I wish our neighborhood had poop stations! We certainly have enough dogs around here. There is not one house on our block (all the way around) without at least one dog. I would love to have places to drop off on a walk so I don't have to take the poop for a walk too! 

We have a small poop can in our back yard we use to put the back yard waste in. We have a lid on it and we put a brick on top to keep it sealed tight. I don't notice the odor until the brick comes off and the lid. :yuck: We also keep our cans out on the side of our house (they don't fit in our garage with two cars) so if we come home with a used poop bag, we toss it in there. Unless it is REALLY humid we don't notice the smell too much. We take out for pick up weekly. 

Ann


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I just bag it and toss it in the trash.

You may want to consider an outside trash can just for this purpose.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Wait, what? More info please LOL

What a crappy job that would be. (Sorry, couldn't help myself LOL)



Maggies mom said:


> My trash cans are on the side of the house. You could always get one of those poop scoop companies to come and scoop and take it away...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

$170 a _month _?

Holy, um, sh*t LOL



Sunshine Goldens said:


> It's about $170/month for us, but we have a lot more dogs than most people. They charge according to the number of dogs. The guy who comes to our house is wonderful! He is a true dog lover and always works in some playtime with the dogs - they literally go BANANAS when he comes. I can't keep them in the house when he's here.


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easy solution*

We had the perfect solution until we finally convinced Toby to change his behavior. As a puppy, he would poop, then turn around and eat it. No mess to clean up, no fuss. Probably cut down on food bills too....


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I will be putting in a garbage can, lined with a bag and then a layer of kitty litter. If you add some litter each time you scoop it dries everything out - dried poo doesn't smell as much as the wet stuff.

Lana


----------

